# Injector tap for 1.8T



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

Trying to figure out the install for Labonte Stage 3 controller on a 1.8T.
Anyone know what wire to tap for a 1.8T (and which injector ) to hookup controller for Injector Duty Cycle readings.


----------

